# Umbrellas



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm sure plenty of you guys have printed onto umbrellas? What method is used for this? I've seen dye sub umbrellas advertised on a website. Then I saw on another thread here that you can put vinyl onto them. How would they fit into the heat press or is there a special press (or just small one) that's used for this? Thanks.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

i just palced a order for plastisol transfers from Ace Transfer Company .I plan to use a hat press to attach them to the substrate. ... JB


----------



## timandmikki (Aug 30, 2006)

where are you getting your umbrella blanks? All the ones I have found seemed a little high in price to turn a profit.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I buy them by the gross.I pay about 2.75 plus shipping. ...JB


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Check out this video: http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/41.wmv


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

there is a heat applied vinyl made that is made for umbrellas.. easyups.. etc.. things that you cannot generally apply with a heat press
its called thermo banner..

JSI Sign Systems - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support

Ive not tried it.. but it says that you can apply it with a regular iron or a heat gun.. so this could be used for umbrellas..


----------



## deathbynosleep (Apr 22, 2007)

I've used nazdar air dry ink on umbrellas a few times and have had no problems. I used a piece of wood cut to fit between the metal parts on the umbrella, so it would sit flat on the pallet.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive used vinyl for nylon. Because the umbrella I was using was quite small, I was able to press it using just the corner of the platen. Worked great. But I havent done any since, because I cant find the blanks.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I've done a few with the vinyl material for nylon and had no issues at all. As mentioned before, you can use just the corner of the heat press and it works fine.

The problem has been finding the blanks cheap enough to do a lot, rather than the one -offs.

JB where are you getting your blanks, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

we screen print traditionally on umbrellas yet try to stick to simple one to two color prints. with very loose registration.


----------

